

Email without the Inbox - raganwald
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/08/launched-little-startup-email-without.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Effectively a duplication:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1648921>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1648778>

And when I click on "Tell Me More" it says:

    
    
      The change you wanted was rejected.
      Maybe you tried to change something
      you didn't have access to.

~~~
raganwald
Thanks!

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK - for reference it doesn't work in on older version of Konqueror (3.5.1 on
KDE 3.5.1 on SuSE 10.1) but it does something more sensible on on older
version of FireFox (1.5.0.6)

Now I've just started to watch the screencast - it's taken nearly two minutes
of chatting and story telling to get to actually show me anything. I feel like
screaming "GET TO THE POINT ALREADY!!!"

The script needs to be tighter - _much_ tighter - and you can do that without
losing the gentle, folksey feel. Just watch it again from the point of view of
someone who thinks "I have no time to waste - maybe this will help." So far
it's wasted 2 minutes of my time. Yes, it described my problem, but I already
know my problem!

</feedback>

~~~
raganwald
Well that's good feedback but I strongly suspect that Giles Bowkett, the
author, may not get it here. I hope you don't mind, I'm going to email him a
link to your comment.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Feel free.

